# Door knob part needed



## jmckay123 (Oct 31, 2016)

I have a broken part in my door latch assembly that I believe is called a "torsion spring".  Picture attached.  Anyone know where I can get such a thing?  I do not know the manufacturer of the door hardware, there are no markings on it.  I have tried Emtek and Baldwin and they both deny it is theirs.  I've attached a picture of that as well.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 31, 2016)

Take the whole thing to a locksmith or two, they often have the oddest things in stock.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Nov 3, 2016)

There aren't too many companies that make this type of lockset so either someone here or a locksmith should be able to identify it soon enough and hopefully it will still be in production or have parts available. When you find the spring, get two: if it broke once it might break again!

Phil


----------

